# clay pebbles as filter media



## Kezzab (18 Apr 2017)

hi, I have a load of clay pebbles and a lot of spare space in a sump. Is there any reason why they wouldn't work as a filter media? I can't think of any, but before I stick them all in...
thanks


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Apr 2017)

Depends on the size of them really. Alot used to use gravel as media in pond filters etc ok at first but once it started to clog it quickly became anaerobic and caused problems.
If there is a reasonably good water flow though the media you should be ok.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Apr 2017)

Hi all,





Kezzab said:


> I have a load of clay pebbles and a lot of spare space in a sump


They are good  <"especially for trickle filters">. They use them a lot in continental Europe.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab (18 Apr 2017)

thanks, been googling a bit. Going to use a load in the main sump chamber, after the sponge pads should have caught most of the solid waste. It's very bouyant and I'll use a small powerhead to keep it moving around. I'm sure its overkill, but why the heck not!


----------



## roadmaster (19 Apr 2017)

My experience in past with trying to rinse clay product's such as Flourite,lava rock,and current use of Safe-T-sorb in present application,, is the more one rinses clay material  ,,the more comes loose.
Quicker rinse result's in cloudy water for a few hour's to day's with moderate to heavy flow from filtration.
Just sayin.
I might want to rinse the clay pellet's fairly well, but not spend too much time trying to get water to run clear with clay.
This might help with clarity of water in the aquarium and after a few day's of placing the pellet's in filtration system,I would clean filter media.(mechanical)


----------

